# Wrestling



## hypr (Aug 31, 2007)

I know its fake but anyways (I admit I watch it sometimes) I was just reading the news on different websites USA today and whatnot, and I noticed that 10 wrestlers maybe more got suspended and 1 got fired for their dealings with some internet pharmacy in Florida. This comes as a shock, nearly as much as one as when Chris Benoit died a few months back, WWE was in their downtime right after when Vince McMahan killed off his character, then came back, and now 1 month of having a fairly steady show they are back after Benoit died but now its just going to get worse. Lets say some big names possibly got suspended.

What are your thoughts on this?


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Aug 31, 2007)

I'd been losing interest in wrestling for a while, but Chris Benoit did it for me, probably for good. A lot of us Canadian fans sorta saw Chris Benoit as the successor to Bret Hart and completely marked out when he won the title at 'Mania. A lot of people, including the wrestlers themselves try to talk some cowboy bullshit about "personal responsibility", but when so many people in the business wind up dead or close to it, people gotta face the truth that there's something inherent to either the business or the kind of people who tend to get into it that destroys their lives. I can't be a fan of that. I can't be marking out over people I know are probably living on borrowed time with the lifestyle they're leading.

On the one hand, I do sorta wanna feel sorry for Vince / WWE because it seems like one thing after another they're getting hit with over the past year, but maybe it NEEDS to happen in order for things to finally change. Maybe wrestling needs to slip back into obscurity, which it gradually has been since 2000.


----------



## hypr (Sep 1, 2007)

Hmm, I think the suspensions of 12 of their performers and the US congress investigating them is going to do it for them.


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Sep 1, 2007)

I'm not really all that surprised.  Abusing steriods or some other forms of drugs just comes along with the business of professional wrestling.  I mean these are guys who day in and day out are on the road proforming, straining their bodies for a paycheck.  Regardless of how scripted an event is, people still get hurt and are in pain.  You can't tell me that a guy like Ric Flair who's still wrestling after all these years doesn't feel anything when he falls from the top rope.

Back to the point, these wrestlers need something to take the edge off or to  unwind during their stressful working conditions, so some turn to drugs.  Hell, back in the 80's, my father prosecuted the Iron Sheik and "Hacksaw" Jim Doughan when they were caught speeding on the Jersey Turnpike with pot and cocaine stashed away in their car.  

On to this recent event, I'm sure that this will probably end up being one of those things where WWE makes it look like they're doing everything in their power to stall illegal substance abuse with their superstars, but sooner or later it will just go back to business as usual.  If it were a perfect world, I think these superstars whould have looked at the circumstances surounding Eddie Gurrerro's death and learned something from it.  Unfortunetly, it's highly unlikely.

P.S.:  I got a link here giving some interresting information about who is most likely suspended, people who could be involved, and past superstars who have been known to deal with Signature Pharmacy: http://www.prowrestling.com/article/news/6028


----------



## hypr (Sep 1, 2007)

One got fired and another got suspended. Apparently Signature Prescriptions is releasing names of NFL, MLB and NHL players who were clients


----------



## hypr (Sep 2, 2007)

As I been following the news, *Spoilers, do not read unless you don't care* Some champions have been forced to drop the titles.

---

*End spoiler*

Aside from what has been going on lately.

Eugene and Cryme Tyme have both been released from their contracts. (Not Drug Related as far as I know)

The news just gets more interesting as the days go by.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Sep 2, 2007)

Damn, beat me to it. I was just about to post those updates.


----------



## hypr (Sep 3, 2007)

Hmm I guess we should see what the next few days give us in updates.


----------

